# hello makeuplovers



## ilovedisneyland (Mar 10, 2005)

Hello, I'm new, im a makeup fanatic, just like all of you i'm excited to get to know all of you. I'll be posting pictures veryy soon <3


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

welcome @ specktra Ilovedisneyland!, let me know when you have a Q!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 11, 2005)

welcome to specktra ilovedisneyland. Thanks


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

